

How a gamer forum flame war turned into a group effort to create a new game - bensummers
http://blog.emoderation.com/2010/03/gaming-communities-in-nuthsell.html

======
SlyShy
Not the thread that started this whole thing, but here's the NeoGAF thread
about the game's development. It has far more pictures and concept art than
the official website. <http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=381946>
(Warning: typical forum immaturity... but that does seem to be the focus of
this article.)

~~~
jessriedel
__New_Game_Menu__

How many to tango? (1) brolo (2) bromance

------
nihilocrat
This happens fairly often on gaming-related forums. It usually works like
this: <http://www.eegra.com/show/sub/do/browse/cat/comics/id/82> (NSFW)

However, sometimes these games get completed, and I really do hope for the
best.

------
RevRal
Dudebro wiki: <http://dudebro.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page>

The acronym for the game is amusing: Dudebro: MSIFUSIGTS/SY II: ISUDT

------
heyitsnick
And here's the original thread on Babz fashion:

<http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=381646>

------
some1else
Heh. They might even finish sooner than 3DRealms' Forever Nukem

~~~
hartror
Just in case you aren't being facetious 3DRealms have packed it in on Duke
Nukem Forever. Thats what happen when you have moving goal posts and millions
of dollars to spend.

